# Why is the girlfriend always the 'bad guy'?



## -Chelsey- (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you ever been the bad guy in a relationship with you significant others friends?

Here's my dilemma..

I moved in with my bf last summer and at that time he had 2 roommates which one moved out a few months later and the last one just recently moved out on Sunday..but not without drama of course!! Well this guy is 25yrs old and is the most immature and selfish person you'd ever meet. He doesn't want to grow up. Well he moved in with our neighbor RIGHT next door with a friend him and my bf have known since they were little, this guy is 29 and is also very immature. So he was supposed to move out 3 months ago and I was being told every weekend that it was going to happen and never did, so I finally said something about it to our neighbor, who in return goes off and tells our roommate everything me and bf have been *****ing about for 6+ months. So now our roommate is all pissed off at me and my bf which I could careless if he's mad at me but yeah..so NOW our roommates gf is going around telling our neighbor that I've been talking crap about him.

So basically everyone is pissed at everyone and I'm the one being blamed for my bf and roommates friendship being non existent and for being the 'b**** gf that doesnt let my bf have any friends or ever leave the house or even make a decision on his own' which isnt the case what so ever, he does whatever he wants he just chooses not to hang out with them which of course they have to blame on me. I'm also apparently the one that MADE him move out and blah blah blah..

IT'S ALWAYS THE GIRLFRIENDS FAULT RIGHT? lol

wow after re-reading that it sounds like some trailor park drama wtf! lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

There will always be problems like this with the friends. as a matter of fact i have the same issues with my husbands cousins and family in general. Most mexicans come from these huge families and everyone typically hangs out at small cook outs and kids b-days, stuff like that.

Well my husband hates to go because he cant stand most of his family. All they do is be nosy and gossip, gossip, gossip. Somebody ends up getting drunk and we have to help them. Or it's just boring with nothing to do. My husband prefers to go to my parents house bc nobody judges us there. My parents don't ever pry in our business and he likes hanging out with my brothers. His own cousin will come with his little brother and hang out with us along with another one of my husband's cousin.

But bc its my family his older sisters claim that i'm to blame and that i drag him over here and blah blah blah. I could care less either way but i usually go with whatever hes up for since it literally doesn't matter to me. He's brother and older cousin's complain that he doesn't go out with them. First of all, they drink, smoke and like to go to strip clubs which i could care less for. He's told him that he doesn't care for any of that mess and he's much rather spend time with his family. So they of course also say that i hold him back, that i don't let him go out and all this bull.

I'd just say ignore it. Just focus on you and you bf. Thats what we do and we never get all caught up in the family drama.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah that's what I've been doing the last couple of days since he finally moved out, now that he's gone and out of our house we can move on with our lives and let them do whatever with theirs.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 10, 2008)

ah, my boyfriends friends blame me because he spends his weekends with me instead of going out with them, I think it's unfair as we live far apart so rarely see each other and his friends are just inconsiderate as they see him all 5 days of the week. They're also very immature, although they are only 18. They call me the "ice queen" hahaha, it's quite pathetic. I think there will always be problems like this and you have to just let people get over it. Hope you and your boyfriend are ok.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks laurafaye! Me and the bf are fine he's just been telling me to not saying anything else to anyone about it and hopefully they'll all get over it and grow up.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

Put it this way, until they find a significant other they won't know what it's like. They can ***** and moan all they like but in end you wanna try and find someone you can spend the rest of your life with and i really don't care to spend it with my friends. It isn't like you purposely driving them away and banning them. You're bf just happens to want to spend time with his gf and thats his choice.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2008)

since he's moved out he's a lot less in your face than he was, even if he's only just next door. I think it will all blow over given a bit of time.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 12, 2008)

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! i AM IN THAT SITUATION RIGHT NOW. But you know what? brush it off your shoulders. My fiance's friend and his girlfriend and one other couple hate this shit out of me. True story. But I am with my Fiance and not them. They can suck my ass for all I care.


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 12, 2008)

I am an only child and my wife's family is huge and most of them are pretty great people. *Most of them* But growing up myself I never had to see all the family dynamics! It is a freaking soap opera!!

I read this a long time ago.

The question is:

If your family was not your family would you be friends with any of them?

I have asked this question to many people and to this day not one person I have asked has said yes!


----------

